
How to Build a Raspberry Pi Body Camera - tapper
https://www.tomshardware.com/uk/how-to/raspberry-pi-body-camera
======
NotSammyHagar
Fantastic idea. But looks too much like a bomb. I love the idea though. Maybe
put one on your backpack. It just needs to be less obtrusive, like a usb case.

